# Faulty Doorlock on rapido



## fishaway (Jan 13, 2008)

anybody had touble shutting habitation door on rapido its a 2004 model the catch inside the lock doesnt spring back therefore the door doesnt close manually.


I have to shut with key or move lock down manually but the door then locks itself when closed


----------

